
“OS X” renamed to “macOS” - jeremylevy
https://twitter.com/soffes/status/740704229782753280
======
jordigh
Looks like it was just a typo. The text has been amended. It now reads,

    
    
        The ability to earn 85% takes effect in June 2016 for 
        subscription renewals occurring after that date. iOS, OS X,
        tvOS and watchOS apps are eligible.
    

[http://itunespartner.apple.com/en/apps/faq/In-
App%20Purchase...](http://itunespartner.apple.com/en/apps/faq/In-
App%20Purchases)

~~~
mikeash
A typo that was a pure mistake, or a typo that was accidentally leaking the
new name before it was time?

Accidentally writing "macOS" instead of "OS X" seems a bit extreme to me, but
maybe it's possible.

~~~
bioinformatics
a Freudian slip of sorts?

------
zelos
Of course, I can't actually read the text in the image because Twitter decided
they know best and disabled zooming on mobile.

~~~
Khao
It's not better on a desktop browser... I have to right-click "View image"
because there's no way to show the full size within twitter itself

------
tinbucket
I think it's an overdue change -- the 'X' hasn't made much sense for a long
time.

That said, I _hate_ the leading lowercase. I realise that 'MacOS' wouldn't be
in keeping with the pattern of 'iOS' and 'tvOS', but it's much less awkward
and ugly.

~~~
wlesieutre
MacBook and MacBook Pro were stupider sounding names than iBook and PowerBook,
and iPod was a silly thing to call an MP3 player. A lot of branding decisions
feel wrong until you get used to it, but if they called it MacOS the
capitalization inconsistency would feel wrong forever.

------
ceocoder
for those who can't read on mobile,

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CkeCkj_UoAAAOdD.png:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CkeCkj_UoAAAOdD.png:large)

------
coldcode
They "fixed" it.

------
unicornporn
Can't help wondering... Will the next major version be macOS 1.0?

~~~
oguzb
Perhaps macOS 11.0 is coming this fall.

~~~
adamnemecek
I wonder if they will converge on version numbers with iOS.

~~~
wlesieutre
That's my bet, the upcoming version will be the last release following 10.x
numbering, and after that we'll get iOS 11 and macOS 11.

It's strange to have such different versioning conventions, especially since
OS X has been tied on to iOS's annual release schedule for years now. And
Apple won't get another chance like this to seamlessly bring the version
numbers into alignment.

------
marvel_boy
Makes sense. More simple, more intuitive.

------
Mithaldu
Just a typo.

